# Pretty crazy. And, uh, pretty pretty, too.



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2011)

She's pretty easy on the eyes, but I'm not sure how easy it would be to duplicate the workout.






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder if the KGB are watching this, she looks like the perfect Russian spy, a deadly but but hot female, straight out of a bond film lol


----------



## fraseram (Jan 24, 2011)

she IS hot hot hot but I could that work out no prob.........
not without putting in effort don't get me wrong but it would not knock me out


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 24, 2011)

I would smash that like no other...and I mean her didnt really pay much attention to workout ha.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 24, 2011)

She bad!!!!


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 24, 2011)

I would definitely inseminate her…..


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would take Zuzana out for a nice steak dinner AND call her the next day.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2011)

haha i watch bodyrock all the time! so fuckin hawt


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> She's pretty easy on the eyes, but I'm not sure how easy it would be to duplicate the workout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure that I would ever _want_ to duplicate the workout...


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 25, 2011)

fraseram said:


> she IS hot hot hot but I could that work out no prob.........
> not without putting in effort don't get me wrong but it would not knock me out



Are you a Russian spy by chance?


----------



## fraseram (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you comrad (wink)


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the type of training Ivan Drago used to build up the strength and power that ultimately killed Apollo Creed, thankfully the Italian Stallion was able to take down the russians... When working out with Zuzana, Drago's wife would often complain about the heat and workout intensity.. Zuzanas response was, "if he dies, he dies"


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2011)

All kidding aside, as Ive seen her ass before, this workout isnt bad.  Only 1 thing I wouldnt do really.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 26, 2011)

I think I just found my future wife.  Please.

I'll be giving those jumps a shot though, I like that.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 27, 2011)

fraseram said:


> I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you comrad (wink)



Would it involve leather and handcuffs by chance?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 27, 2011)

Can someone tell her to moan a little louder..pretty please.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 29, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Can someone tell her to moan a little louder..pretty please.


 Funny you bring that up - you can find other videos of her, not exercise videos. . .


----------

